# Straining the milk



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

What do you all use to strain your milk? I have been using a re-usable coffee filter strainer, but would love to know some other options.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Bounty paper towels work and are the only brand that does. Cut a square for your filter. You can buy milk filters from Hoegger or Caprine Supply and they are not expensive.


----------

